# Totally loving the series but too embarrassed to put it in the title



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So this series may not be poetic, or artistic. They don't require much thought. They may not inspire people to greater things. In truth, they are fluff! But I'm having so much fun reading them! I find myself actually laughing out loud. Even at the coffee shop. ::blush:: I'm loving the Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich. I'm so glad I didn't discover them until now so I can just go from book to book. I'm going through a book every 1-2 weeks. Can't put them down.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I read the Stephanie Plum series quite a few years ago. I really enjoyed them and would find myself laughing out loud at times, the characters were quite entertaining. I stopped reading after the 8th or 9th book, just got tired of the repetition i guess, but all in all i really enjoyed the ones i read.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I LOVE these books. Are you Team Ranger or Team Morrelli??


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I love the series as well. I wad disappointed by who they chose to plau Stephanie, Joe, and Ranger in the movie. I'm probably Team Ranger.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

sophie said:


> I LOVE these books. Are you Team Ranger or Team Morrelli??


Do I have to pick a side? :Girl power: lol...guess it all depends on what's going on in my life. At this particular stage in my life I'd have to pick Team Ranger. But most often I'd play it safe and be Team Morrelli. :innocent:



ladodd said:


> I love the series as well. I wad disappointed by who they chose to plau Stephanie, Joe, and Ranger in the movie. I'm probably Team Ranger.


I haven't seen the movie and heard it wasn't good. Who played Joe and who played Ranger? And who played Grandma Mazur?



mysugarbears said:


> I read the Stephanie Plum series quite a few years ago. I really enjoyed them and would find myself laughing out loud at times, the characters were quite entertaining. I stopped reading after the 8th or 9th book, just got tired of the repetition i guess, but all in all i really enjoyed the ones i read.


I'm in the middle of 9 right now. Oh gosh I hope I don't get burned out on them. Maybe I should take a little break before jumping into #10. :blush:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Do I have to pick a side? :Girl power: lol...guess it all depends on what's going on in my life. At this particular stage in my life I'd have to pick Team Ranger. But most often I'd play it safe and be Team Morrelli. :innocent:
> 
> 
> I know i kept going back and forth between Ranger and Morrelli...i say both!
> ...


I'm glad that you brought this up...i may try to give the ones i haven't read another chance...i had read the 1-8 or 9 within weeks apart since i couldn't put them down and that could be why i got burned out on them so quickly.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Crystal, I didn't quite like the movie and I couldn't tell you who played Ranger or Morrelli. Debbie Reynolds played Grandma Mazur which was horrible casting. Cloris Leachman should have been cast to play her. I wish they would have made the movie back when they were talking about Sandra Bullock playing Stephanie.

I bought the DVD and can send it to you if you want to watch it. Wish I had kept the previous books. I stopped reading them for a little while. I'm actually reading Sizzling Sixteen right now, so I think I'm a little behind. 

Oh, and I've always been Team Ranger much to my mother's chagrin! LOL

Linda


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

sophie said:


> Crystal, I didn't quite like the movie and I couldn't tell you who played Ranger or Morrelli. Debbie Reynolds played Grandma Mazur which was horrible casting. Cloris Leachman should have been cast to play her. I wish they would have made the movie back when they were talking about Sandra Bullock playing Stephanie.
> 
> I bought the DVD and can send it to you if you want to watch it. Wish I had kept the previous books. I stopped reading them for a little while. I'm actually reading Sizzling Sixteen right now, so I think I'm a little behind.
> 
> ...



There's a 16 and your behind?? Holy makeral how many are there? I thought there were only 15.

I'm not sure I want to see the movie since I've heard so many fans were unhappy with it. Will it make me not see the characters like I see them in my mind since it was such poor casting?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I think there are 18 books now. And, you're right, I wouldn't watch the movie - it really did suck. Her other "in-between" books are good, too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I have no idea what these are but now I'm curious.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal - I thought I told you about them - you know, on the NJ road trip!!!

Yes there at 18 and yes they are extreme fluff but what a lovely way to spend an afternoon.

Oh, and Team Ranger!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Crystal - I thought I told you about them - you know, on the NJ road trip!!!
> 
> Yes there at 18 and yes they are extreme fluff but what a lovely way to spend an afternoon.
> 
> Oh, and Team Ranger!



Oh I remembered. A friend gave me the first book in the series 'One for the Money' soon after Dad passed. I didn't read it until Easter weekend. Now I'm hooked...and on #9. lol


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Crystal I love those books. I look at it like eating a candy bar, they are just fun. Not at all like a mystery or suspense which would be more like a sandwich or a meal.

They are fun!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

cyndrae said:


> Crystal I love those books. I look at it like eating a candy bar, they are just fun. Not at all like a mystery or suspense which would be more like a sandwich or a meal.
> 
> They are fun!!



Well now that explains it. I've always been a dessert person. I've been known to eat my dessert first. If you're too full for the meal, well then at least you got dessert! lolol


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

They are great!!! I read all of those... silly... but so fun to read... 
For the movie... it's only okay...


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

I love these books!!! I got a little behind since I read multiple book series and I'm also still on 16. Everyone I know says that they have laughed out loud when reading them!!!!

I thought the movie was ok, but some of the casting SUCKED!!! I am definitely Team Ranger :happy:


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

Fun series! Evanovich can't write them fast enough. I don't know if I have a team but, I would love to see who JE had in mind when she wrote the Ranger character. Can anyone really live up to my mental picture of him?

If you like the Plum series, you might also want to try Tori Carrington's Sofie Metropolis series. The SOFIE METROPOLIS Series... Warning: the site has music.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I have not read the books or seen the movie, but I take it ya'll would definitely suggest the books? I love fun who-dun-its or mysteries with witty writing. Is this what the books are like?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Tina, they are definitely funny! First book that I ever really laughed out loud while reading!!!

Linda


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I love reading Janet Evanovich's books!!! There is nothing embarressing about read chick lit!! Enjoy!!! I know I did!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm planning to read this series soon. I could use the laughter.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

ThatBrunette said:


> Fun series! Evanovich can't write them fast enough. I don't know if I have a team but, I would love to see who JE had in mind when she wrote the Ranger character. Can anyone really live up to my mental picture of him?
> 
> If you like the Plum series, you might also want to try Tori Carrington's Sofie Metropolis series. The SOFIE METROPOLIS Series... Warning: the site has music.


Thanks for the recommendation. At this rate I'll be through the series in another week or two. I'm on 10 now. It's my day off and I'm pretty sure I'll read the whole thing today. :innocent: I did read another book by Evanovich that I really loved and laughed through and can't remember the title at the moment. So she's an author that I will be definitely looking for when looking at books from now on.



gidget'smom said:


> I have not read the books or seen the movie, but I take it ya'll would definitely suggest the books? I love fun who-dun-its or mysteries with witty writing. Is this what the books are like?


I'm not sure I would call the series a who-dun-it...maybe it is in a round about way. They wouldn't have what I call a predictable ending, but dang they're fun!


----------

